# North Staffordshire Royal Infirmary - Stoke on Trent – September 2017



## mockney reject (Sep 19, 2017)

_
The history_


The North Staffordshire Royal Infirmary’s history can be traced back to1804 when it was just a Dispensary and House of Recovery based in Etruria. In 1819 after outgrowing its original location the hospital moved to a new site located close to Etruria Hall, an area that was densely populated with Shelton Bar, Wedgwood, Etruria Gas Works and various collieries. It was actually all of this surrounding industry that forced the infirmary to relocate once again in 1869 to nearby Hartshill, where it could be up and away from the heavily polluted area of the original buildings. The relocation actually took over 20 years due to constant conflict between the Six Towns as to where it should be sited. This was of course in the days before the towns merged to form the City of Stoke on Trent. 

More recently the Royal Infirmary was merged with the nearby Orthopaedic Hospital and City General Hospital to form the University Hospital of North Staffordshire. In 2003 it was determined that under a £350,000,000 PFI development the hospitals would be rebuilt and relocated onto the City General site. Eventually in 2012 after several years of construction, the Royal Infirmary site was finally closed when all services had been relocated.
_
The Explore_

So I found myself up “north” and looking for something to do, having already met up with @jonsey we came across @rasinwing’s report on this place. After getting a few tips from hi, (top guy btw) we headed to the hospital and made our way in.
Purely by fluke the first window we dropped ourselves in landed us in the older operating theatres. There’s something special and rewarding about the lights in abandoned theatres, they would make great lights in a house lol. Unless you have actually seen a set of these lights the sheer size of them is awesome.




























After the operating theatres we wandered into what was some kind of maternity ward











Upon opening what appeared to be a cupboard at the end of the maternity ward we were faced with an amazing stained glass window, three of them in total. A real what the fuck moment. 






What was this doing here?

It didn’t make sense until we poked our heads through a gap and found the Chapel…..


























After leaving the chapel we aimlessly wandered around the rest of the site, now that makes it sound kinda easy but it’s not. Every corridor is locked, it takes a little alternative thinking when it comes to moving from section to section but once you get into the mind-set it’s all becomes clear.

Sadly we didn’t make it to the stunning green and white tiled section as we came very close to bumping into secca and decided to bounce. Now when I say very close, let’s just say we opened a door in one of the wards to find them standing the other side of it with their backs to us. I have never been so glad to see a handy fire escape.

Enjoy the rest of the pics 

Instagram permission required lol lol




























































​


----------



## HughieD (Sep 19, 2017)

That looked an excellent explore. Great set Mockney...


----------



## smiler (Sep 19, 2017)

Good that MR, the shot with the lamps reminded me of the Mr Men, Nice set a pics the ones of the Chapel were interesting, loved it, Thanks


----------



## Brewtal (Sep 19, 2017)

Lovely stuff mate, looks like a great place to have a wander about. Love pic 4!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 19, 2017)

Nice photos. Looks like you had an easy time through the hospital but stealthily does it. I like the chapel and those stained glass windows was probably fitted when the hospital was first built.


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 22, 2017)

Nice to see a place that looks in great nic, and not trashed

Excellent work


----------



## mockney reject (Sep 29, 2017)

Thanks guys, this was a great place and I really should go back for the morgue


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Sep 29, 2017)

Very tasty


----------

